

Thoughts on my new USB solar charger business. - lwestlie

Hey everyone.I recently started my own business selling a solar charger. I'm a hiker/camper and I was always looking for a reasonably priced USB solar charger to charge my various gadgets. I couldn't find anything that fits my needs, or my budget so I got started on my own.<p>Anyways, I have the website set up and I am hoping to make this my primary source of income. I would love to hear what everyone thinks about the product/website and what needs work.<p>http://thesunleaf.com/products/ipad-solar-charger<p>Thanks!
======
huslage
So, you went on Alibaba and sourced 500 solar panels?

~~~
lwestlie
Yeah, Alibaba has been the source for most of my material. I didn't design it
myself. My goal is to make my product affordable, effective, and convenient.
Everything I found was so overpriced. I basically wanted to offer a solar
charger for campers/hikers that works well with all of their devices and
doesn't cost an arm and a leg.

